# Coweta and Surrounding area



## ROBD (Mar 15, 2012)

3 fathers with elementry age kids looking for a lease in Coweta or surrounding counties.
We would like an area to teach our kids about the ethics of hunting and enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 7, 2012)

How about a club in heard just outside of Franklin ?  Pm me if still interested.


----------



## Coweta Hunter (Apr 15, 2012)

Im in the same boat I have a 12 yoa boy and 13 yoa daughter and 8 year old who want to go hunting and i can not find anything either in the coweta area within the budget. I just want them to have a safe hunting experiance I will not take them to wma for safety reasons.


----------



## Grampy (Aug 3, 2012)

*Meriwether lease*

I have a couple of spots open in club in Meriwether county near Luthersville, 350 acres $495 dues text 678-823-3072 with questions.


----------

